# Virginia Beach Fishing Pier



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

Caught some good croaker throughout the week, and a couple blues. One healthy keeper pup yesterday on the incoming


----------



## fishinvb (Mar 27, 2011)

thanks for the report now just have to stop working so much


----------



## fishinforfish (Mar 30, 2009)

Ill be out there tomorrow you coming out drew?


----------



## SpikexPhil (May 2, 2012)

This place isnt worth the 8$. Went there yesterday to meet some friends fishing, I had all of the fishing gear (8 rods) and they wouldnt let me out on the pier so I had to wait for an hour for my friends to come. Once we got out there, people were packed so thick you could hardly cast. The current was pretty strong and most people were using 1-2 oz bank sinkers that we being dragged all over the place, lines crossed everywhere. Only seen 3 fish caught in 4 hours, puffers. Wont be going back to that pier, I can cast farther and worry less from the beach.


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

Rod limit is 2 per person. One person can't walk out with 8, regardless of whose supposed to "show up", it's the most common excuse to try and get more rods then allowed. I'm guessing you fished the end, because it wasn't that bad anywhere else on the pier, and we don't recommend anything less than two ounces, 3-4 is ideal. Season is still starting up, can't expect there to be a full on cobia blitz in late April. Sorry you had a bad experience.


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

Also, I'm not sure when you were out there, but there were some big blues caught, and a pair (that I know of) of nice keeper trout.


----------



## SpikexPhil (May 2, 2012)

andrews said:


> Also, I'm not sure when you were out there, but there were some big blues caught, and a pair (that I know of) of nice keeper trout.


Was there from around noon until 4-430. The closest we could get was right where the surf was crashing, every where else was elbow to elbow or people who if you fished near would get your line crossed or snagged. I lost 4 rigs due to this because the person reeled in the line and cut mine off even though I was trying to untangle it. At the end people were casting toward the beach so the last 10 feet of pier was unusable, people throwing crab pots into the waves with no weight to hold them down were stretched out all over, and again the entire time we were out there no keeper fish were caught of any kind. Only puffers. Im not lookin for cobia, and I know its early in the season thats why we went just to see how things were goin, if fish were showin up yet, ect.

It was mostly the attitude we got, I understand you dont want people out there with 30 fishing rods, but before I could even explain that we were waiting on some friends the lady in the little gate house interrupted me and told us to 'take our rods back or leave them'. Then before I could pull out my wallet she told us we better use the ATM in the bait shop because its cash only. Once I got the money out of my wallet she snatched it out of my hand and I had to ask for my change back. It seemed a little too small, too crowded, and again not worth the 8 dollars. For the money I can cast farther from the beach, have more room, catch more fish, and not have to worry about finding parking or deal with rude employees.


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

I find it hard to believe it was that busy, but I didn't make it out until later. If you're using a 1-2oz bank sinker in the surf its kind of a given you'll get tangled with anyone remotely near by. I was throwing 4 yesterday and still getting bounced around. The majority of the fish were caught at noon, and the lady works at 2. She was trying to do you a favor by watching your rods, I'm sorry you took it out of context.


----------



## SpikexPhil (May 2, 2012)

andrews said:


> I find it hard to believe it was that busy, but I didn't make it out until later. If you're using a 1-2oz bank sinker in the surf its kind of a given you'll get tangled with anyone remotely near by. I was throwing 4 yesterday and still getting bounced around. The majority of the fish were caught at noon, and the lady works at 2. She was trying to do you a favor by watching your rods, I'm sorry you took it out of context.


I wasnt using 1-2 oz sinkers, I said everyone else was. I was using 4 oz pyramid sinkers. She didnt sound at all like she was saying she would watch my fishing rods, and she kept turning around to talk to someone standing in the back door, very put-off-ish. I got pics on my facebook ill load them up when I get off work tomorrow.


----------



## kaizenakira (Oct 9, 2009)

SpikexPhil said:


> I wasnt using 1-2 oz sinkers, I said everyone else was. I was using 4 oz pyramid sinkers. She didnt sound at all like she was saying she would watch my fishing rods, and she kept turning around to talk to someone standing in the back door, very put-off-ish. I got pics on my facebook ill load them up when I get off work tomorrow.


I hear ya man. I've fished almost every pier in the area (Ocean view, Lynnhaven, Buckroe, VA Beach, James River Bridge). VA Beach pier and oceanview are my least favorite piers because of the super poor customer service like you just described. Oceanview is more of a good place to get super intoxicated with some fishing thrown in. VA Beach pier is almost more of a touristy place to me.

I really like Lynnhaven and Buckroe the best. Lynnhaven has Ms. Betty who does an excellent job getting you through the gate and letting you know what's going on. I also know some of the family that owns the pier and they are good people. Buckroe is also very professionally run.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Virginia Beach Pier is my favorite pier for spot fishing in the fall. I have not fished it at any other season. I like Betty at Lynnhaven but I just got skunked there way too many times.


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

I read it as you were using them, I was confused why you were upset haha, sorry. Well, I'm sorry you had a bad experience. If you're up to it, try it again when the fishing has picked up, as long as it isn't "beach week".


----------

